# Hair growing between Foot Pads???



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...I have a 1 yr old Husky and have noticed that alot of hair is growing between his foot pads.....

Should I cut this hair?....He seems to slide alot...??


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

We have hardwood floors and hairy footed dogs. I trim all of it between the pads when I trim their nails every two weeks. Also in the winter it keeps them from getting snowballs stuck in their and in the summer it keeps them from bringing in all the dirt and mud.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely, but not with scissors. Get a (preferably dog grooming specific) razor and use a #10 blade and run it starting at the large part of the paw pad down over the toe pads. Just make sure not to stick it or push it in between his toes, it doesn't have to be naked in there!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My aussies and my cat all get that foot hair and if I let it go long enough it can grow up to a half an inch in length. I trim it back with a Trimming Shears. basically a scissors specially made for grooming.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I trim the hair level with the pads, works pretty well. I would use a clipper if I had one. I pull or brush the fur on top of the feet between the pads and scissor off the excess there as well. That really helps keep tiny mats from forming around grass seeds.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I use my cordless Wahl Arco SE to shave hair clean between the pads and toes. The Poodles have naked feet, but the Tzu gets shaved clean between the pads, and use a scissor to trim and shape the hair on his feet.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I use an Andis 2 speed with a 5/8 inch toe blade>you'll have to scroll done to that blade, its on the right side. It works real well,David
http://www.groomersmall.com/blades.htm


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I used a clippers on Kechara's feet once and her skin got all irritated and she kept biting at them for about a week afterward. I will never use a clipper for feet again


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

Use scissors when trimming hair out of pads. Do not clipper them out. The need that hair to protect the pads. When you take all the hair too short than they have no protection from stones, stickers, etc. All you need to do is brush the hair up and scissor even with the bottom of the pads. Be careful as you can cut the pad. If you do. Either use quick stop or even cornstarch/baby powder to stop the bleeding. If you do it slow and careful you will have no probs and in no time will be a pro at grooming your own dog. good luck


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Chloe has fuzzy feet...when I had her in for a bath two months ago I had the groomer "dig out" the fuzz from the bottom of her foot. She took this really tiny razord and just "scooped" the fur out. 

I'm glad I had her do it, because the fur had been irritating Chloe's feet and was causing her to lick at them and they were starting to get infected. Ever since she's had it cleaned out she has been foot-licky free.


----------

